# Al Jazeera TV station



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

They seem to be beating the US media at their own game.....I must say they seem to have great coverage. I watch it and I don't even understand Arabic ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

ooops, i've posted this in the flame room.....is it possible to move it to the off topic


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> ooops, i've posted this in the flame room.....is it possible to move it to the off topic


Done


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Now start swearing


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

anything has got to be better than cnn (all i can get )


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

CNN is far toooooo biased!!....might as well watch a hollywood war epic!

I find channel 4's coverage really good as well....you gotta watch the interview jon snow did of the former US ambassador.....a classic.

http://www3.channel4.com/news/2003/03/w ... 24_c4n.ram


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bet you was right into war weapons as a kid outkast and I bet you used to love dressing up with all that green army combat gear on too hehehe ...*lets pretend games*


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

My personal opinion is that I find it amazing that anyone could think that the use of nuclear weapons could be a solution to anything. The use of those weapons would have the same effects on the whole as would biological weapons.

My opinion as a moderator of this site is that the use of racial or anti-religious statements will be modrated. Do not make the mistake that this war justifies racial or religious abuse.

Edit: this was posted as a reply to a post that has been deleted.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> My personal opinion is that I find it amazing that anyone could think that the use of nuclear weapons could be a solution to anything. The use of those weapons would have the same effects on the whole as would biological weapons.
> 
> My opinion as a moderator of this site is that the use of racial or anti-religious statements will be modrated. Do not make the mistake that this war justifies racial or religious abuse.


 ???


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> love dressing up with all that green army combat gear on too hehehe ...*lets pretend games*


Anyfing that turns u on Abi


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> ???


Err, one member chose to make a rather extremist comment <which I found really amusing>. Another member then complained about said comment, & both were removed.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for clearing that up JG 

I think people are entitled to express their views but there need to be boundaries that one should not cross......race and religion being two.

Firstly you can't control what colour or race you are born into and secondly it is not religion that is causing the conflicts but the people who say they are doing so in the name of God.....(Bush and Blair come to my mind).

^Kast^


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Err, one member chose to make a rather extremist comment <which I found really amusing>. Another member then complained about said comment, & both were removed.


I removed my own comment since when the comment I was commenting on was removed, my comment had no comment to comment on - capiche?

Oh and thanks for letting me know you found the comment that was removed funny. It helps me to form a more rounded opinion of you.

phoTToniq


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well... the TV station has been bombed! So no more propaganda!

It is funny really. Americans wanted to keep the TV station intact for when they had control of Baghdad, so they could broabcasts their own propaganda (when they were going to capture Baghdad).

But as it takes them longer to invade the capital, they decided to take the station down, to avoid any further broadcasts!! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It was the Iraqi State TV station bombed - Al Jazeera is a Saudi based TV company.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for correcting this for me.

At least you now know that Iraqis have no TV to watch any longer!! ;D


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Thought it wouldnt be long before the 'Secret Police' intervened. Maybe you should be sent over there and employ the hard line that is required rather than this pussy footing around that is costing billions in cash and the lives of our soldiers. They dont give a flying fcuk about life so fry the fcukers . Iraq [smiley=end.gif] Hopefully for you lot anyway


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Why do you think that the majority of Iraqi people dont give a damn about life? ???


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> They dont give a flying fcuk about life so fry the fcukers .


Isn't that precisely what the bombs 'our' boys are dropping doing .......'frying the fcukers' (as graphically illustrated on the aforementioned Al Jazeera television)....

I guess in your pathetic little world one human life is worth more then another.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

They maybe frying the odd one but not enough. Â 27 million would do the job though.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> At least you now know that Iraqis have no TV to watch any longer!!


It was probably all repeats anyway...... 

Now...theres a thought......anyone up for a quick splash and dash over the BBC?


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> They maybe frying the odd one but not enough. Â 27 million would do the job though.


I see we have little Hitlers living in the UK as well..... :



> And as for pathetic...whose watching rag 'ed tv without understanding a fcukng word


Pictures and images are very powerful....and Rag ed TV (AL Jazeera tv) as u refered to it in your racist terminology seems to be displaying images of what is actually going on on the ground.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Correct me if I am wrong but HTF do you know what is going on on the ground ??? ??? I suspect half of the military leadership doesnt know either

If we are at war, we are at war and there should be no half measures.

As for racist or Hitler..Get real .I'd say the same if it was France or Germany or any nation. Why should we risk our soldiers when we can sort it out without using them!

But keep tuned in to AJ...they'll keep you informed for sure because it is what you want to hear. It probably all one big Zionist conspiracy (again)


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> If we are at war, we are at war and there should be no half measures


Well actually....Blair has never declared war on Iraq, this conflict is on dodgy grounds in terms of International Law so therefore going in and Nuking the country is how shall I put it a bit simplistic and extreme!!



> Correct me if I am wrong but HTF do you know what is going on on the ground Â I suspect half of the military leadership doesnt know either


This conflict is unlike any before it in terms of technology and TV coverage. Â Images and journalistic reports straight from the front line ( I'll mention Al Jazeera here again ) mean that we can see for ourselves what is happening, without relying on Briefings from Military generals in plush surroundings, as was the case in the past.



> As for racist or Hitler..Get real .I'd say the same if it was France or Germany or any nation.


I implied racism in my previous post because of your reference to Al Jazeera tv as '******** tv'. Â 
I mentioned Hitler because of your suggestion to nuke 27 million people. Â If you continue to make these type of comments towards the French or Germans then it doesn't make you any less racist. Â



> But keep tuned in to AJ...they'll keep you informed for sure because it is what you want to hear. Â It probably all one big Zionist conspiracy (again)


As I mentioned earlier, they seem to be broadcasting images from both sides of the divide and sometimes it is necessary to see the two sides to gain a balanced opinion. As to Zionist conspiracy.....I never thought of that before.......but it seems to me that they are the only victors in this sorry saga.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Once again, I find the term ******** to be offensive and this is why I have reported your post to the moderators. Please stop using that term.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

I'll use whatever term I like. Dont like it...change channel boy

So you think you get a balanced view by watching both sides? This is naeive as they will both be based of lies.

And I thought I would come back to Israel. As per usual...same old record. Everything is a Zionist plot. They are seed of all things evil :-*


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> So you think you get a balanced view by watching both sides? Â This is naeive as they will both be based of lies.


How is this naive ???



> And I thought I would come back to Israel. Â As per usual...same old record. Â Everything is a Zionist plot. Â They are seed of all things evil Â


Definitely seems to be the fuel for all the terrorism at the moment.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> I'll use whatever term I like. Â Dont like it...change channel boy


That's the point. You CAN'T use whatever term you like. I'm really quite looking forward to seeing you 'moderated'  Don't like it? Change forums boy...


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Personally I don't think his comments should be 'moderated'. If he wants to make comments laced with racism then he is just showing his ignorance.

Ten years since Steven Lawrences death...and it seems like we still haven't learnt anything.

Back to the topic......I still feel Al Jazeera is providing valuable coverage of the conflict.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> This is naeive as they will both be based of lies.


If you want to be patriotic, at least learn how to spell in the language of the country that you are being patriotic to.







After you have learned to spell, perhaps you can take a crack at grammar. One step at a time. :-*


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Oh dear boys, we have someone here who is ignorant and doesn't understand the issues. Northern Oink.

My comments are certainly NOT racist. I happen to have full symapthy with the Palestinian cause. I think they derserve their own state and protection from Israeli aggression. However, even this 'war' is blamed on the Zionists. The same Zionists who are responsible for flying planes into buildings or plotting to in the eyes of many arabs. However when we go to 'war'...'we' go to war and whoever we are at war with is the enemy.

As for S Lawrence..this is totally unrelated. Do not for one minute make a presumption that I have sympathy with that lot. Completely the opposite. I revile them and would be happy to see them dealt with in the severest and most brutal way possible

You consider that watching all channels on TV will give you a balanced view of the War when it is clearly apparent that all are laced with propoganda for their captive audiences. How do any of us know the truth? The first thing that is lost in war is the truth.

As for you Photo Boy..all you can come back with is "I dont like what you say", "I'll get you moderated" and "you made a spelling mistake  ". I have a decent grasp of English and will support my country and 'Our' troops at such times. Can the same be said of you ??? ??? Me thinks not (Sorry for not using the Queens English)

Yes I am patriotic, maybe even Jingoistic but not racist in anyway. I dont see you backing 'OUR' boys. Why is that ???

I 'll remember to write my postings in MS Word in future and spell check them first before posting on this forum.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> I have a decent grasp of English and will support my country and 'Our' troops at such times. Â Can the same be said of you ??? ???


How did you come to the fact that I do not support our troops? I feel I should not defend myself from your baseless accusation for fear of actually validating your moronic comments.



> My comments are certainly NOT racist.


You are making racist comments by referring to people as *********. Once again, I ask you to please stop doing this. [smiley=stop.gif]



> (Sorry for not using the Queens English)


You SHOULD be sorry. Well done for recognising it.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Back onto the topic of TV coverage.

I have been very impressed by the neutrality of both BBC and ITV in covering the war.

They are fed with information from our military, so what they report is very biased. But to their credit they are aware of it. 5 Live in particular is really good. Their presenters and correspondents get really bolshy when talking to officials, questioning the validity of statements at all times.

Not seen any of Al Jazeera's coverage. I do find it very distasteful that America complains about what they show, just because it doesn't toe their line.

I feel quite strange about this war. On the one hand I want us to be rid of Saddam and now we are at war, wish for a quick conclusion. On the other hand I am dismayed by the blatant propaganda put out by the American and British govts, and have no respect for most of the main allied officials, particularly the likes of Rumsfeld. :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Ten years since Steven Lawrences death...and it seems like we still haven't learnt anything.


Hmmm. I dont know much about the Steven Lawrence case, but I think he was murdered because of his race.

This being so, implying that somebody using a 'racist' term is automatically going to go & murder somebody based solely on their race is not doing your argument much good :.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

> How did you come to the fact that I do not support our troops? I feel I should not defend myself from your baseless accusation for fear of actually validating your moronic comments.


So you do support our troops then and back them to kill as many Iraqis as is required when necessary?


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> Hmmm. I dont know much about the Steven Lawrence case, but I think he was murdered because of his race.
> 
> This being so, implying that somebody using a 'racist' term is automatically going to go & murder somebody based solely on their race is not doing your argument much good


Steven Lawrence was murdered simply because he was black.....This being the case I was not implying that other people using racist terms would go out and commit murder. It was a generic reference to highlight that racism still exists within our communities, even after such a huge public outcry over that incident.

The language used by M4ttc in his previous posts to describe Al Jazeera tv was rather offensive and could be considered racist. If he is not racist....(which I'm sure he is not) then he should learn to tone down his language accordingly.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> Oh dear boys, we have someone here who is ignorant and doesn't understand the issues. Â Northern Oink.


You talking about yourself again???



> My comments are certainly NOT racist.


Well i'm glad to hear that.



> I happen to have full symapthy with the Palestinian cause. Â I think they derserve their own state and protection from Israeli aggression.


Personally, I don't think a two state solution (as you are proposing) will work....but I'm sure we can discuss that on another thread.



> However, even this 'war' is blamed on the Â Zionists. Â The same Zionists who are responsible for flying planes into buildings or plotting to in the eyes of many arabs.


Well it does seem like we are conducting Israel's foreign policy for them at the moment !



> However when we go to 'war'...'we' go to war and whoever we are at war with is the enemy.


Muhammed Ali comes to mind during the Vietnam conflict,
" Vietcong? what Vietcong?...ain't no Vietcong ever called me N*gger! ... we are trying to fight to get civil liberties and equality here and you want me to go over there and fight? "

In the same way, I ain't got no quarrel with them Iraqi's. Â Bush and Blair seem to though.....if so then let them go and fight.



> As for S Lawrence..this is totally unrelated. Â Do not for one minute make a presumption that I have sympathy with that lot. Â Completely the opposite. I revile them and would be happy to see them dealt with in the severest and most brutal way possible


See previous post.



> You consider that watching all channels on TV will give you a balanced view of the War when it is clearly apparent that all are laced with propoganda for their captive audiences. Â How do any of us know the truth? The first thing that is lost in war is the truth


I agree that the first victim of war is the truth, however what is different about this conflict is that we are seeing the action first hand. Â Live tv images don't lie. Â politicians may deny that civilians are being killed and damage is not being done but we are seeing the carnage of war first hand. Â This is where channels like Al Jazeera come in. Â They seem to be able to get the pictures from within areas that the western media cannot infiltrate, e.g. inside Basra, umm Qasr etc. Â When you put their coverage alongside the BBC and Sky news (whose correspondents are travelling with the allies) you get a better picture of whats happening. Â 
I do anyway, maybe you are one of those people that doesn't want to hear the other side of events.



> I dont see you backing 'OUR' boys. Â Why is that Â


Simple, because I don't agree with this conflict and I don't blindly follow. Â If I was in the army i'd be a Refusnik!.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Carlos, totally agree the coverage by BBc and ITV has been good. I'm like you I want this conflict to finish quickly......and you are right ...

Rumsfield is a knob!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I agree that the first victim of war is the truth,


I thought it was innocence .

Wasnt that the catchphrase for platoon???


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think this could be crucial in the propoganda war:
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/030329/80/dwkq7.html


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> I think this could be crucial in the propoganda war:
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/030329/80/dwkq7.html


Why do you say that ?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> So you do support our troops then and back them to kill as many Iraqis as is required when necessary?


I back our troops to stay alive. It is our government I do not back - they are the ones who put our boys in this position in the first place. I do not back our governments decision to send our boys to Iraq. It is not the army's decision to be there - they are following orders.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Why do you say that ?


Well, if it has been coalition weapons then it is a tragic mistake, & will anger the Iraqi's/arm the anti-war people. However, if it was an Iraqi weapon then the currently amazing record of civilian casualties is intact, & the Iraqi forces will have killed more civilians than the coalition forces...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Although, perhaps significant would have been a more accurate word


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Well both parties blame each other....which is typical.

I noticed that the article reflects comments made by Blair. Â What comes to my mind is Blair was also associated with comments saying that 'the British lad killed in action was executed by the evil Iraqi's'. Â 
Later the British army denied that this was the case and that the lad had died in action. Â Just seems to me like the politicians on both sides are trying to score cheap points ...at the expense of civilian lives.

Just makes me wonder what we are doing there.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Not joining in your debate - but how are you guys getting al jeezra?

Sky 819 says I need to subscribe - guess your on cable on something or know the details for a manual set up?

Dave


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Actually...I just subscribed for a month.

this link is quite helpfull though.

http://www.dxmonitoring.com/satellite/iraq/feedlist.htm

Theres a live feed here:

http://www.allied-media.com/aljazeera/index.htm


----------

